# How do I calculate Maternity pay?



## Mary Jones (2 Sep 2008)

Hi all I'm due to go on Maternity leave in 2009 so I know calculations of maternity pay will be based on the tax year 2007 - I was self employed for most of 2007 but due to illness in pregnancy then I was on Illness benefit for the first 6 months of the year paid at 197.80 per week (i think) and then was on maternity benefit from July to December paid at €268.  Can anyone tell me will i be entitled to the state paid maternity leave next year.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Sep 2008)

When you say "maternity pay" do you mean Maternity Benefit?


----------



## Mary Jones (2 Sep 2008)

Hi yeah its the state maternity benefit that i'm referring to


----------



## Black Sheep (3 Sep 2008)

The minimum rate of Maternity benefit in 2008 is €221.80 and it appears that is the rate that applies to you. 
We just have to wait and see if there are any budget increases in 2009 but I wouldn't hold my breath on that.


----------



## Draoighonta (4 Sep 2008)

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...ts-to-families-and-children/maternity_benefit

has the rates and qualifying information.


----------

